# Coding Neuropathy due to chemotherapy



## SheryM (Jan 26, 2016)

Could anyone help me find this ICD 10 code for Neuropathy due to chemotherapy treatment?
Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 26, 2016)

Any chance this might work:

G62.0 - Drug-induced polyneuropathy
Use additional code for adverse effect, if applicable, to identify drug (T36-T50 with fifth or sixth character 5)

or

G63 - Polyneuropathy in diseases classified elsewhere

Code First: underlying disease, such as:
amyloidosis (E85.-)
endocrine disease, except diabetes (E00-E07, E15-E16, E20-E34)
metabolic diseases (E70-E88)
neoplasm (C00-D49)
nutritional deficiency (E40-E64)


----------



## wbradhoward (Jun 25, 2019)

I would prefer G62.0 in this example, as it is specifically stating the neuropathy is due to chemotherapy.  I would then add T45.1x5_, to describe the causal agent as a chemotherapy drug.  If the neuropathy isn't documented as due to chemotherapy, but coexists with a cancer diagnosis, this is when I would use G63.


----------

